# Setting posts in concrete



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey folks,
I have a customer wanting to build a carport. Lots of structural problems to resolve. wants it 22' by 30' all clear span. His idea is for it to have large Douglas Fir beams. No cieling just huge trusses. 3 large dormers down the 22' side on each side. 30' wide to get 3 cars wide. Wants to use 3 8x8 posts at each corner.
This thing is not attached to anything. Stands by itself about 24' from the house with a 5' breezeway connecting the house and carport.
Now then, I think I need to set these posts in concrete, but I wonder if there is some kind of boot or sleeve I can use to keep the concrete from eating away at the post. Usually those things eat away right at the top of the concrete.
Any Ideas.
I wont even get started on what I need for a beam to support the 30' span.
Gonna need an engineer!


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

When did concrete start eating wood? :laughing: :clap: :no:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

maybe after you customer sees the estimate for engineer's fee and the tall steel I beams, he'll think twice and be happy with an extra post at the halfway point.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

The only time I've ever seen a post in concrete for a house is inside a garage. For a carport; I've never seen that, I've only ever seen them either on piers or on top of the slab. I think the post would rot doing it the way you explain it, even with a boot.

But why would you want to set the posts in concrete ? Doesn't sound normal.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Any one ever seen a pole barn?


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

As Neo said Pole Barn. We have built up to 16 foot side walls with the poles just buried in the ground no need for concrete.
I don't understand or I am reading it wrong when you say you need a beam to span the 30 foot? Usually you just run a 2x12 on each side of the posts to carry your trusses.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks like he only wants 4 posts at each corner, and that is why the 30 foot beam to carry the trusses.

No way I would do this without a engineer. Think about the lateral loads, you will have all that weight sitting on just 4 posts and they will look like toothpicks holding that up. Whats to keep it from folding over.

It can be done, but like mentioned earlier you are going to have to use steel posts and probably lightweight steel trusses. Think about a gas station canopy and then think about what is holding those steel posts in the ground, deep and a lot of concrete.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok, guys, the customer wants total of 12, 8x8 posts. 3 posts on each corner. sort of L shaped deal. 3.5 inches between posts.
The reason for concrete was to hold the thing in the ground. One might get a good windstorm and pull the thing loose. it is open all the way through. The ends are not closed off. Could possibly get a lot of up draft in a good storm.


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

I would think it would be engineered for some sort of post base like a Simpson CB88 or something. That would be set in the concrete and the post would get bolted to it.

At least around here anyway.


----------

